# Rooster feet



## Edredge (20 d ago)

My rooster is having trouble with his feet. Treated for mites. But he is swollen and looks like frost bite but isn't.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That can be from scaly leg mites. I'm not sure what can be done for him at this point. 

I'm going to holler for @dawg53 to get his input. Being a holiday he might not be near his computer.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I prefer to use Nu-Stock to treat scaly leg mites. Shake the tube well and wear disposable gloves when applying it. It can be found in the equine section at a feed store.

I suspect it's toe necrosis which is death of tissue in the toes due to frostbite, trauma or a vitamin A deficiency.
I dont know of any treatment for it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A very bad case of scaly leg mites can also cause the necrosis. 

And I guess, considering how wicked our weather has been. How can you be so certain it's not frostbite?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

How old is your rooster? What breed is he, Light Brahma?


----------



## Edredge (20 d ago)

dawg53 said:


> How old is your rooster? What breed is he, Light Brahma?


Yes he's a light brahma. He started getting the bad feet before the cold weather hit. I noticed mites on him so we treated for mites. He's been in our living room for the last 2 days. We believe he is older but not for sure of the age!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess it doesn't really matter. He has dead tissue on his toes from something. He's going to lose that dead area unless a vet will amputate to speed things up towards healing.


----------



## Edredge (20 d ago)

dawg53 said:


> How old is your rooster? What breed is he, Light Brahma?





robin416 said:


> I guess it doesn't really matter. He has dead tissue on his toes from something. He's going to lose that dead area unless a vet will amputate to speed things up towards healing.


Yea I agree! Thanks


----------



## Edredge (20 d ago)

Edredge said:


> Yea I agree! Thanks


What kind of antibiotics can I give him. Can't see vet till Monday.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There really isn't any antibiotics that will help him. You can try soaking his feet in warm epsom salts water. Then apply antibiotic ointment to his feet and wrap then loosely with vet wrap. 

The water should be on the tepid side of warm. Looser wrap because his circulation is already compromised.


----------



## Edredge (20 d ago)

robin416 said:


> There really isn't any antibiotics that will help him. You can try soaking his feet in warm epsom salts water. Then apply antibiotic ointment to his feet and wrap then loosely with vet wrap.
> 
> The water should be on the tepid side of warm. Looser wrap because his circulation is already compromised.


Ok thanks


----------

